# Weiterleitung per meta refresh bei urls mir get variablen



## DrBonsai (1. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze eine Weiterleitung per meta refresh, um im Falle eines Fehlers (php: isset($error)) ein popup zu öffnen.

Dafür wird ?popup=errors an die URL angehängt.

Das Funktioniert auch bei "klassisch" aufgebauten urls, wenn diese mit .php enden.

Sobald ich aber weitere Variablen an die URL anhänge (z.B. so: http://127.0.0.1/ksc-shop/seller.php/manage?id=2), findet keine Weiterleitung mehr statt.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine so aufgebaut URl trotzdem weiterzuleiten (ohne Verwendung von header)?


```
echo '<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL='.$whole_url.'?id='.$id.'&popup=errors">';
```


----------



## DrBonsai (1. September 2013)

Ich antworte mir mal selbst:


```
echo
		'<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
			<!--
			location.href ="'.$whole_url.'?id='.$id.'&popup=errors";
			//-->
		</script>';
```
Hätte ich ja wohl echt mal vorher drauf kommen können


----------

